# Back to Italy



## mbaker377 (Nov 7, 2012)

I live in the USA and want to move back to Italy (I ' m originally from Abruzzo). I am in desperate need of a job. I have experience in Real Estate, Advertising, and customer service. I speak and write Italian . Is there anyone that can help? I cannot make the move without a job. I am open to ideas even a small business .


----------

